# Suggestions for Cleaning Discolored/Rusted Hardware



## OLDTIMER (Mar 24, 2013)

I am asking for suggestions to clean the various hardware (nuts and bolts), fender braces, etc. I am speaking namely of non-painted, but plated items. 
Many a time, I see nice hardware (fender, chainguard hardware, axle nuts, etc.) that are discolored, blackened and sometimes lightly rusted.
I understand that most of the hardware is plated and cleaning them up on the wire wheel make them shines and new, but at the cost of plating removal.
I read a little about oxalic acid, but I am unsure if it would achieve the desired result. Is there a cleaner, polish or chemical that could be used effectively to remove the discoloration, save the plating and restore the hardware to its' original color.
I have also heard that some do remove the plating via a wire wheel and then clear over the exposed surfaces or use some assimilating products to replicate a plated surface (I heard of Eastwood Products as being a source).
I have also heard their is a health danger when cadmium plating gets airborne. (i.e. when grinding).
Any help, recommendations or solutions would be appreciated.


----------



## snirt54 (Mar 24, 2013)

Acid works well for me. It removes the rust without damaging the plating.


----------



## Buster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

OA is good, but then you have to rinse the parts well and remove the yellow 'dust' left behind.  I wipe everything down with a rag and WD-40.  That seems to clean 'em up. Maybe a little toothbrushing if the stuff is stubborn.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 25, 2013)

I use a distilled white vinegar bath, just let it soak & check status every hour until rust is gone.  Works great.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 25, 2013)

I like Evaporust for removing the crust but not the plating.  Then hit the parts with a buffing wheel and brown compound to make them shine.  See example below.  All done using this method.  Like new, eh?


----------



## spoker (Sep 24, 2014)

evaporust best thing since sliced bread,you will never use the killer cleaners again,besidies miratic acid etc never stop workin no mater how hard you try to nuetralize,and they will put a serious hurt on you if you have an accident,evaporust is frendly


----------



## Rebel_56 (Dec 3, 2014)

Diet coke and tin foil believe it or not works like a charm. I usually use water and tin foil but if the rust is stubborn dip the tin foil in diet coke and scrub the rusty areas.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Use Mothers Metal Polish (for mag wheels)*

but use it on the painted parts but not on pin stripes


----------

